# RAID 0, a volume is inaccessible



## sakis_the_fraud (Aug 6, 2009)

hello!!!

I am dealing with a strange problem.

I have 2 x 320GB WD at two RAID 0, 90 (OS) and 500GB (data). After a reboot, my second 320GB WD is labeled as Non-RAID, so my two volumes are inaccessible. the strange part of the story, is that matrix detects the disk! 

now I had set up OS on my SSDs, RAID 0 with two Supertalent masterdrive OX 32GB.

here is a screenshot of matrix.




what should i do in order to have my RAID back?


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 6, 2009)

There's your problem:


----------



## human_error (Aug 6, 2009)

is the HDD in the same port as it was when the raid was created?


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 6, 2009)

human_error said:


> is the HDD in the same port as it was when the raid was created?



Its worth a check but it shouldnt matter, ive taken PC apart before, and changed the port it was plugged into and it was still fine.

@ sakis_the_fraud

What motherboard do you have? My board has two Sata ports for an onboard raid 1 controller. Do you have a drive mistakenly plugged into that?

Things to check otherwise would be:

Different Sata cable
Check power cable
See if you can hear/feel drive spinning


----------



## sakis_the_fraud (Aug 6, 2009)

human_error said:


> is the HDD in the same port as it was when the raid was created?



when that happened, yes. i switched ports with one of my ssds to see if that affects the raid. my ssd aray was fine, but the array with the 320s was still inaccessible.



alexp999 said:


> What motherboard do you have? My board has two Sata ports for an onboard raid 1 controller. Do you have a drive mistakenly plugged into that?



i have a DFI X48 T2RS

if i have done what you said, matrix won't detect the hdd. It sees only what's on ICH9R 



alexp999 said:


> Things to check otherwise would be:
> 
> Different Sata cable
> Check power cable
> See if you can hear/feel drive spinning



nothing changed...

any other suggestions?


----------



## AsRock (Aug 6, 2009)

sakis_the_fraud said:


> when that happened, yes. i switched ports with one of my ssds to see if that affects the raid. my ssd aray was fine, but the array with the 320s was still inaccessible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shutdown put them back how they were and re check those  sata connections and right click the missing drive and re-enable it.  And hopefully it will rebuild it.  And if so DO NOT turn the comp off till it has finished.


----------



## sakis_the_fraud (Aug 7, 2009)

AsRock said:


> Shutdown put them back how they were and re check those  sata connections and right click the missing drive and re-enable it.  And hopefully it will rebuild it.  And if so DO NOT turn the comp off till it has finished.



i don't have an option to re-enable it. here are my options...


----------



## allen337 (Aug 7, 2009)

Unplug all the drives and put the 2 320 in port 0 and 1 boot up and start hitting crtl + I to get into the matrix raid setup if it goes and sees both drives you might have a bad sata port


Dont have an error message at startup when it detects drives that smart was flagged on that drive do you?


----------



## sakis_the_fraud (Aug 7, 2009)

allen337 said:


> Unplug all the drives and put the 2 320 in port 0 and 1 boot up and start hitting crtl + I to get into the matrix raid setup if it goes and sees both drives you might have a bad sata port


you misunderstood. the motherboard CAN see the HDD (it appears under Non-raid Hard drives at matrix). the problem is that it sees it as a NON-RAID disk!



allen337 said:


> Dont have an error message at startup when it detects drives that smart was flagged on that drive do you?


Nope


----------



## Bundy (Aug 7, 2009)

sakis_the_fraud said:


> you misunderstood. the motherboard CAN see the HDD (it appears under Non-raid Hard drives at matrix). the problem is that it sees it as a NON-RAID disk!
> 
> 
> Nope



What he is saying is that you should go into the RAID facility via crtl I and stick the HDD back into the array.


----------



## allen337 (Aug 7, 2009)

says missing hard drive on my monitor dunno about yours


http://forums.techpowerup.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=27610&d=1249553935

might be missing from raid array


----------



## sakis_the_fraud (Aug 8, 2009)

Bundy said:


> What he is saying is that you should go into the RAID facility via crtl I and stick the HDD back into the array.


ahhhhhh! you haven't "played" with an intel mobo before?  that menu is an old version of matrix!

and of course i don't have an option to add the drive to the array!





allen337 said:


> says missing hard drive on my monitor dunno about yours
> 
> might be missing from raid array



it says missing hdd from the array. the hdd is detected as a non raid.


----------



## AsRock (Aug 8, 2009)

Ummm i have had the option on mine before.

You pluged all the HDDs\SSD's back how they were originally ?. I have had it before and used a single drive with XP on  it and booted up and it's allowed me to get it fixed.  All though i was not swapping the HDD's around on the ports lol.

What version of IMSC you using ?..  Around when it happened to me i was using 8.5 or 8.6


----------



## allen337 (Aug 8, 2009)

sakis_the_fraud said:


> ahhhhhh! you haven't "played" with an intel mobo before?  that menu is an old version of matrix!
> 
> and of course i don't have an option to add the drive to the array!
> 
> ...





Nothing you can do but rebuild array wish I seen that screenie before your kinda screwed


----------



## sakis_the_fraud (Aug 8, 2009)

AsRock said:


> You pluged all the HDDs\SSD's back how they were originally ?. I have had it before and used a single drive with XP on  it and booted up and it's allowed me to get it fixed.  All though i was not swapping the HDD's around on the ports lol.


you can move the drive to any port you want. if the array is fine, it will be detected (as it happens with my 2nd array - SSDs). But yes, i put them back to their original positions.



AsRock said:


> What version of IMSC you using ?..  Around when it happened to me i was using 8.5 or 8.6


IMSC 8.9.0.1230


allen337 said:


> Nothing you can do but rebuild array wish I seen that screenie before your kinda screwed



if i rebuild the array i will lost everything


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 8, 2009)

lol @ gamato_raid_0.jpg


----------



## sakis_the_fraud (Aug 8, 2009)

[OT]



W1zzard said:


> lol @ gamato_raid_0.jpg



heeeeeeyyyyyyyyy!

he can understand greek! Let me think.... Did you visited Greece for summer holidays? 

[/OT]


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 8, 2009)

never been to greece but i know the most important words to communicate with fellow greeks


----------

